# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Deca-Durabolin Norma Greece fake?

## redline

Are this deca legit or not?  :Hmmmm:  

L: 0403024
E: 03 2006
Norma Hellas S.A.

----------


## wuboy25

I think The last bar on the "E" should be longer. But I can't tell if it's a fake.

----------


## Grizzly420

The E looks wrong to me. Here is a pic for you to see. I would wait for more opions but mine is they are fake. Also there is a fake pic thread go there and compare I do believe there are some of these in there.  :Icon Pissedoff:  .The middle one in the pic is suspicious but that is what the E should look like.

----------


## Grizzly420

Also if you pull a top off the rubber should be black not gray yours kinda looks gray through the bottle

----------


## funbos

and inscription on the vial red ?? shouldn't it be blue ????

----------


## farrebarre

> and inscription on the vial red ?? shouldn't it be blue ????


the new ones come in red

----------


## redline

Ok guys i`m waiting for ur opinion. 

I thing that the seems smaller because the way i photographed them. I have here another picture where the E seems good to me.


Thank you alot for those who already answered.


P.S.: i checked it the red inscription is on the bottle or on the sticker and it's on the bottle.

----------


## farrebarre

had the same problem last year, got it answered check it out : http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=157347

----------


## WEBB

if the rubber under the top is grey they are fake. if it is black they are legit. that is probably the best way to tell for sure, and from the pics you tops look grey so i think you got screwed, sorry but that is just my opinion.

----------


## farrebarre

alright, here we go 

what is your lot number?

Lets say you have 2 amps, one is fake and the other one legit. 

Fake: *L 0321109
E 09 2006*

the first two digits in the L are the year it was produced, in this case 03 = 2003.
Digit number 3 and 4 is the month it was produced, in this case 21 = FAKE (month 21?)
the rest of the digits are the actual Lot number.

Now Deca is only good for 2 years, but in this case it says from 2003 - 2006, 3 years and that is fake. The grey stopper also makes it a fake one as norma only use black ones.

REAL: *L 0306027
E 06 2005*

first 2 digits the year it was produced: 03 = 2003
digit number 3, 4 the month: 06 = month 6 (june)

Exp: 06 2005 = only good for 2 years. The stopper is black = its legit!

----------


## farrebarre

just had a look at ur lot and exp numbers. According to them your deca is legit, but if the stoppers are grey then it has to be a fake one!!

----------


## redline

Ok just checked the cap, it seems to be dark gray. If that's so...are they fake ?  :Frown:

----------


## wuboy25

Yep, grey ones are fakes. Gotta be black. Sorry for the loss bro. Hope your source is gonna give your money back or change for legit ones.

----------


## WEBB

sorry about your luck bro, but i guess you can always pay him a late night house call!!!

----------


## funbos

redline you should try decaject. as far as i known no one make fakes of this.
my friend take it and it's real good .

----------


## SnaX

That E doesn't look the same as other E's.
MichaelCC would know for sure.
As far as I'm concerned.... the real ones i've seen on the picture forums don't look like yours. The E looks wrong.

Not sure if you can, but maybe contact a mod and inform him of the scammer in case it's fake.


P.S. The crimp looks jacked...as in messed.. messed up  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## judge_dread

Shit those Normas are a good target for counterfeiters....I wish the Co did something to prevent it...

----------


## Grizzly420

The E has to be a certain font.

----------


## Seajackal

> Shit those Normas are a good target for counterfeiters....I wish the Co did something to prevent it...


They just didn't reply my calls bro, that's why they will always give chances
to fakers to copy their stuffs, I'm damn disapointed with their interest in
preventing their own stuff to be copied, at least I tried my councious is
clean in this. Sorry Redline but your are fake you can gett the idea from a
quick look at the crimp, needless to say about the so famous letter "E"
listen to my bros, they are getting masters in spoting this shit.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

wrong E wrong top wrong cap

----------


## Seajackal

May I send this thread to Fake forum?

----------


## wuboy25

Yep, This is a nice example of fake.

Good pics
Good comments
Good explainations

It's like a Fake sticky for Norma Deca , LOL

----------


## redline

Thank you guys, you were very helpfull. 

I`m getting sick of this sh*t :Frown:

----------


## Grizzly420

thanks SJ for your support to me and the others that posted. I know Im new but I give my best educated opinion.

----------


## juicy_brucy

> wrong E wrong top wrong cap


 that pic never fails me...

----------


## Second2None

> sorry about your luck bro, but i guess you can always pay him a late night house call!!!


fu--in a

----------


## mayhem229

Sorry...I know this is an old thread but the info in this thread is 1000000% CORRECT!!! I have some of this gear and was able to verify mine as legit to the letter!!! I just have a quick question....How strict is the experation date?? Mine expired in april of 08....Would u still use it only being 3 months out of date??? thanks in advance for your responses....

----------

